# Sailors Snug Harbor



## otto (Nov 23, 2019)

These are 3 shards of bowls from SSH 2 of which I found on the property as construction work opened up holes. The oldest Logo  is the red one from 1880-90 ,left one is from 1910-1930ish, right 1950ish.  SSH was founded in 1833 as a home for "decrypted and worn out sailors",  by Cpt. Robert Richard Randall's estate. Randall was a Privateer during the Revolutionary War.  He was exceedingly wealthy upon his death in 1801,and left instructions for the founding of the home. Of the original 160 acres ,83 remain with many of the original buildings. When work was done on one of the buildings a Pristine Dr. Townsend's  Sarsaparilla was found in the wall.  It is now a Cultural Center, as the sailors relocated to N.C. in the late 1960's early 70's. The point of this story is more of the property is being developed and at some point an old  privy is bound to be exposed . !00's of sailors = many flasks.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Dec 3, 2019)

Cool finds. I live where SSH relocated in NC. Sadly they just announced they are closing the doors this month.


----------

